# Online Hijack This logfile Analyzer



## Zaney1 (Aug 6, 2006)

:up: This site is not as accurate as a live person looking at your logfile but it is quick & will locate most problems accurately.
http://www.hijackthis.de/en


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Those things can be really bad and tell you to do things that you shouldn't if you aren't careful. I definitely wouldn't use one, it's not that hard to roughly analyze one yourself.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do *NOT* use that on-line HijackThis analyzer! Post your log on this forum and then allow the experts to analyze it for you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

flavallee said:


> Do *NOT* use that on-line HijackThis analyzer! Post your log on this forum and then allow the experts to analyze it for you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I agree, flavallee - however, I use the site occassionally to just roughly look at my log - to determine questionable items - then post in here so I have a little more insight before I post the log. But, I never use it to delete or change anything.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am like John and use the sites only to see what it says.
Posting it here to find out more is the best thing you can do.
Then once you know you have a good clean log save it and make a note at the top that this log is clean. 
Now you can just look at your new log and see what new thing are added.


----------

